# Trinidad (D.R.) Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - More than Acceptable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Trinidad Maduro Churchill was probably the best Trinidad I've smoked. I haven't been a huge fan of Trinidad cigars. I was surprised at how tas...

Read the full review here: Trinidad (D.R.) Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - More than Acceptable


----------

